# Selection for an '05 Sierra



## JohnQ (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey fellas, first time here...

Im from New England, we got hit pretty bad last winter, and our plow guy was ripping us off big time. 
We bought an extra vehicle to use solely for plowing.

Its an '05 GMC Sierra Reg Cab Z71 with with the RPO VYU plow prep package. Its sound, and seems like the original owner took well enough care of it.

I know this isnt a "real" plow truck but its what weve got to work with.

We are going to be plowing a few properties each snowstorm.

I cant tell you the exact square footage, but ive included and image that you might be able to eyeball.

The ones on the left are definates And the middle left is going to be perfected with a john deere plow, so maybe just a couple passes through with the blade.

The industrial property on the right (along with the adjoining residential property next door) is not currently on the schedule, it is plowed by a professional and we aim to keep it that way. However if we decide to change our minds we would like a plow able to tackle it if the need should arise. It is half gravel, half pavement.

We were looking at westin plows, unless someone can convince us that there is a better option out there for our application.

Neccessities
Quick Mount/Dismount
Hydraulic
Trip Edge or full trip (westin does not offer trip edge correct)?

Westin gives options of the 
Pro (and poly pro)
Midweight
HTS

What we cant balance without some advice is which one we should get...
I guess the biggest thing we are concerned with is the weight of the equipment on the front end in relation to buying the best one to complete the jobs pictured.
7.5' or 8' ??? does 3" on the sides make a difference? is the 8' too wide? ... No idea on this.
Handheld vs joystick control?
pricing? --- we dont mind to invest the money if the packages are within range of eachother, but we dont want to spend 6 grand if spending 4 is all thats needed.
Ease of mount installation and bulk of mount (i.e... cutting up the truck)

Normally wed rather overkill but again the weight on the front end is a factor.

Any suggestions?


----------



## GM_Fan40 (Aug 29, 2011)

I also have a 05 sierra 1500. I just ordered the western midweight today. the reason i went with that one verses the HTS is because of the direct drive on the HTS, I was worried that it wouldnt be as efficient with stacking.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Choose a plow which will have dealer support near you that can be relied on at the drop of a dime. Westerns are great plows and many parts are readily available in NE as most of the parts are the same as Fisher. If you are plowing parking lots I would say go with a heavy duty blade as it will take the abuse longer. A 1500 z71 will do just fine as long as you know your limitations. I plow with one that is a 97 and it does fine. That being said you will have to plow with the storm especially for the larger lots. As far as trip edge to trip blade in my opinion it's also your preference if your oh using a straight blade. I pl

As far has joystick to handheld thats user preference. I personally like the joystick for the reason of tapping it down and the plow drops and is in float mode where the handheld has to be held until it enters float.


----------



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

Choose a plow which will have dealer support near you that can be relied on at the drop of a dime. Westerns are great plows and many parts are readily available in NE as most of the parts are the same as Fisher. If you are plowing parking lots I would say go with a heavy duty blade as it will take the abuse longer. A 1500 z71 will do just fine as long as you know your limitations. I plow with one that is a 97 and it does fine. That being said you will have to plow with the storm especially for the larger lots. As far as trip edge to trip blade in my opinion it's also your preference if your only using a straight blade. To me trip blades are better for gravel as nothing gets stuck in between the moldboard and the trip edge. 

As far as joystick to handheld thats user preference. I personally like the joystick for the reason of tapping it down and the plow drops and is in float mode where the handheld has to be held until it enters float. If you want to save some money and you have any mechanical ability search around for a used plow and install it yourself there really not that difficult and it gives you an up close and personal understanding of the plow which makes repairs much easier on the middle of a storm. I also prefer a chain lift for stacking and short chaining in an emergency.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Stay away from the HTS for lots. It is not heavy duty enough. Midweight might be able to get the job done. However, don't go ramming into piles with it. 

On that note, when plowing with a half ton truck, don't go running into any pile. The 1/2 ton is more than capable to plow. It is not a bulldozer though. A 3/4 ton is always preferred when plowing, if you are big time commercial guy that plows lots of small to midsize lots, maybe a 1 ton would be better. You don't "need" a 3/4 ton or a 1 ton to plow. You do however, need to take your time.

I have plowed lots with a midweight, using a 1/2ton truck and it worked. Truck was fine, plow worked great. Keep in mind in deep heavy wet snow, the midweight is going to struggle a little, and so is your truck. So stay on top of it and you will be fine. Stacking wet and heavy stuff is brutal on the front suspension. If you wait to long you will start blowing out your shocks, and breaking stuff like ball joints due to the extra weight of the plow and snow..

Personally, I would recommend 2 things.
1. Get the 8ft blade, when the 7'6" Blade is in full angle it only clears a path that is 6ft and change. This will result in running over the snow that trails off the blade, resulting in packed down snow that if wet will turn into ice pack.

2. With that much parking lot space you will probably be better off with the pro series if you are going Western.

As far as brand goes, dealer support is key! The best Boss plow is the most ineffective plow if it is broke, and the dealer is not available to fix it.

If Snowdogg is in your area, you might want to look into them. They are lower in cost than a western, and it is my understanding they just released a V-Blow that your truck will support. Otherwise Western makes a good plow, Boss is based on opinions of many the king of plows.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Why do you say your plow guy was ripping you off big time?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

1 post wonder?


----------

